# NPR Black Beauty arrives on the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I liked the Spring 2011 ECLSTS Nickel Plate Road show cars so much that when I saw the new Nickel Plate Road RS3 I knew it was destined for the BRR. 


The NPR RS3 arrived today and it is a real beauty!!! 

The 2011 RS3 runs as good as it looks, silky smooth with pulling power to spare. I also love the SD45 smoke unit, it makes a world of difference compared to the old unit.

I am very pleased with this engine and highly recommend it to everyone. 

Here are a few pictures of it's maiden voyage on the BRR;


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bod, you got a great looking RS-3 there and your layout look pretty nice also. 

Question, what would the covered gondolas be hauling?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 May 2011 06:33 AM 
Bod, you got a great looking RS-3 there and your layout look pretty nice also. 

Question, what would the covered gondolas be hauling? 

Why pink stones of course









Ron


----------

